# Problems installing ANY desktop



## Linux-Bsd-Windows (Apr 22, 2012)

I have tried installing Gnome2 and Xfce4. Xfce4 just keeps hanging. Gnome2 fills my 20GB partition, then stops installing because of lack of space. What is going on? Why does it take 3 days to install, then fill a 20 GB partition?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 22, 2012)

What did you put in /etc/make.conf?


----------



## Linux-Bsd-Windows (Apr 22, 2012)

I followed the instructions:


```
To install the GNOME package from the network, simply type:

# pkg_add -r gnome2

To build GNOME from source, use the ports tree:

# cd /usr/ports/x11/gnome2
# make install clean
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 22, 2012)

A pkg_add of either Gnome or Xfce should complete in a matter of minutes (depending on download speed). What went wrong there? Error messages? Building them from ports will take a _lot_ longer, but it will never fill a 20 GB partition.


----------



## Linux-Bsd-Windows (Apr 22, 2012)

The only errors I get is three days after I start, when my partition runs out of space. I have no idea what's going on. Four hours, and 3GB so far.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 22, 2012)

That's with ports (compiling) or with packages (binary installation)?


----------



## Linux-Bsd-Windows (Apr 22, 2012)

Yes. I tried with both of the commands I posted.
I just stopped the installation and I am formatting the drive.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 22, 2012)

Do the first or the second, not both.


----------



## Linux-Bsd-Windows (Apr 22, 2012)

The first didn't work, so I formatted and tried the second. I did the same for both gnome & xfce. I will just run non-gui


----------

